# Blasc Crafter Update?



## AyflaR-Mage (27. September 2007)

Hi, 

ich würde gerne wissen, wie man den BLASC Crafer updatet. Ich habe das schon per Taskleistensymbol (Neue BLASC Version suchen) probiert, allerdings geschieht nichts. Aus diesem Grund wäre es sehr nett, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

MFG

Ayflar


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2007)

Hi,

meinst du mit dem Update die Daten im BLASCrafter oder die Versionsnummer des BLASCrafters?


----------



## Xaiznah (28. September 2007)

Er meint wohl die geänderten und hinzugefügten Rezepte mit 2.2.


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2007)

Xaiznah schrieb:


> Er meint wohl die geänderten und hinzugefügten Rezepte mit 2.2.



Dafür müssen wir erstmal Daten sammeln, bevor wir die Rezeptliste aktualisieren :-) 
Die Spieler, die im BLASCrafter aufgeführt sind, werden aber täglich aktualisiert. Wer im BLASCrafter aufgeführt werden will, muss den Rezeptupload seiner/s Charaktere/s und die BLASCrafter-Funktion in BLASC2 aktivieren.


----------



## Arandorus (30. September 2007)

zam sag mal könnt ihr den blasccrafter nicht mit LOD (load on demand) ausrüsten?
damit der nicht soviel speicher frist wenn man ihn nicht braucht? ähnliche funktionen benutzt das aktuelle atlasloot mod!

wäre sehr nice! bei mir frist der crafter 2,5 mb modspeicher.

gruß


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2007)

theik schrieb:


> zam sag mal könnt ihr den blasccrafter nicht mit LOD (load on demand) ausrüsten?
> damit der nicht soviel speicher frist wenn man ihn nicht braucht? ähnliche funktionen benutzt das aktuelle atlasloot mod!
> 
> wäre sehr nice! bei mir frist der crafter 2,5 mb modspeicher.
> ...



Du kannst das Addon doch vor dem Login mit deinem Char deaktivieren. Die Daten des Crafters on Demand zu laden ist aber nicht möglich - WoW MUSS die Crafter-Daten aus der Lua beim Login haben - also laden. Du kannst nur die Addon-Funktion selbst ausschalten.


----------



## Xaiznah (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub für ZAM bedeutet LoD wohl eher "Lord of Destruction" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieber ZAM, für dein Verständnis, was LoD innerhalb der Lua skripterei bedeutet:

Du kannst zur Laufzeit von WoW ein Addon aktivieren und deaktivieren (Sprich aus den Speicher schmeissen ... diese 2,5mb. Das ist für ein WoW Addon wirklich viel ... nur SW-Stats und Auctioneer kommen drüber).

Währe es nicht toll, wenn der blascrafter nur Speicher verbraucht, wenn er benutzt wird? ja!

Um trotzdem den Befehl /blascrafter zur verfügung zur stellen (wenns nämlich deaktiviert ist, würd er auch net funzen) kann man blascrafter einfach in 2 addons aufteilen. Ein Addon welches die Datenbestände enthält, also das wo der blascclient immer seine fette daten kurz vor wow start reinpackt und ein Addon welches den befehl /blascrafter beinhaltet (oder gleich noch besser, endlich mal ein Minimapsymbol) und bei aufruf von /blascrafter das Addon mit den Datenbeständen in den Speicher lädt. Beim Schließen natürlich wieder Deaktivieren.

ganz einfach, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (3. Oktober 2007)

Xaiznah schrieb:


> Währe es nicht toll, wenn der blascrafter nur Speicher verbraucht, wenn er benutzt wird? ja!
> 
> Um trotzdem den Befehl /blascrafter zur verfügung zur stellen (wenns nämlich deaktiviert ist, würd er auch net funzen) kann man blascrafter einfach in 2 addons aufteilen. Ein Addon welches die Datenbestände enthält, also das wo der blascclient immer seine fette daten kurz vor wow start reinpackt und ein Addon welches den befehl /blascrafter beinhaltet (oder gleich noch besser, endlich mal ein Minimapsymbol) und bei aufruf von /blascrafter das Addon mit den Datenbeständen in den Speicher lädt. Beim Schließen natürlich wieder Deaktivieren.



Das klingt sehr gut! Ein optionales Minimapsymbol wäre auch mal was feines.


----------



## Arandorus (12. Oktober 2007)

was Xaiznah da beschrieben hat ist genau das was ich meine!

sowas ist relativ einfach umzusetzen.
das problem ist einfach das man nie so genau weiß wann ich den crafter nun brauch!
als gildenleader bekomm ich ab und zu mal anfrage "kennst wenn der das und das kann" und in den meisten fällen ruf ich dann den crafter auf und such da ein paar namen raus!

daher find ich es nachteilig ihn zu deaktivieren aber immer brauch ich ihn dann doch nicht daher ist LoD perfekt für sowas gerade wenn es sehr große datenbanken beinhaltet sowie zum beispiel beim atlas loot


----------



## Arandorus (12. Oktober 2007)

minimap button oder fuubar support wären nicht verkehrt genau!


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2007)

Xaiznah schrieb:


> Um trotzdem den Befehl /blascrafter zur verfügung zur stellen (wenns nämlich deaktiviert ist, würd er auch net funzen) kann man blascrafter einfach in 2 addons aufteilen. Ein Addon welches die Datenbestände enthält, also das wo der blascclient immer seine fette daten kurz vor wow start reinpackt und ein Addon welches den befehl /blascrafter beinhaltet (oder gleich noch besser, endlich mal ein Minimapsymbol) und bei aufruf von /blascrafter das Addon mit den Datenbeständen in den Speicher lädt. Beim Schließen natürlich wieder Deaktivieren.



Erledigt - oh - er hatte das schon? *g*


----------



## Dalrogh (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi, um nochmal auf die Urfrage zurück zu kommen...

Versteh ich das richtig das der BLASCrafter nur die Rezepte updatet wenn jemand mit Buffed.de account seine "Neuen" Rezepte mit seinem Char uploadet?!

Und, das wenn niemand auf meinem Server das gefragte rezept hat oder der der es hat nicht bei Buffed.de ist , die Berufe ewig net updaten... ???

Da ich gern mal helf und Mats inner Gilde verlinke wäre es gut wenn ihr die neuen Rezepte einfach so irgendwie einfügt (auch wenn dann noch niemand angezeigt wird der es kann)

Mfg


P.S.: jedes zu aktualiesierende Addon sollte vorm überschreiben vom Prog. selber in einem Backup-Ordner gesichert werden. Sonst TOP arbeit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (15. Oktober 2007)

- neue Rezepte
- Load-on-Demand
- Minimap-Icon

Ist notiert, die neue Rezeptliste kann ich gleich rausgeben, bei dem Rest muss ich mal schauen, wann ich dazu komme.


----------



## Dalrogh (15. Oktober 2007)

Crowley schrieb:


> - neue Rezepte
> - Load-on-Demand
> - Minimap-Icon
> 
> Ist notiert, die neue Rezeptliste kann ich gleich rausgeben, bei dem Rest muss ich mal schauen, wann ich dazu komme.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Respekt!


----------



## Arandorus (23. Oktober 2007)

was ist mit fubar support?


----------

